# Need shad, have a question.



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so Saturday is my birthday, planning a fishing trip with a couple friends. If the weather cooperates We plan to do some Ohio river bank fishing. Today I'm looking to stock up on some bait, preferably some fresh shad. (Got a bunch of bluegills and creek chubs). My problem is I no longer have access to my old shad location. 

I live in Ross, I'm looking for some place where I can cast net some shad from the bank. Some place around Hamilton/Ross/Fairfield/West Chester/Oxford. If you could fill me in on a good place to find some, please send me a PM. 

Another question I have is... Can You bank fish the Kentucky side of the Ohio with a Ohio fishing license? I've been told You can, but can't find anything on the net to confirm it. 

Any help is much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

I have frozen cured shad, small medium and large.

Call 1-800-473-1748 Amishoutfitters

yknotfrank


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dillon spillway. You can catch all the shad your heart desires


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes there is a reciprocal agreement with Ohio and Kentucky make sure your on the bank and not in a tributary while on the Kentucky side of the river.................Doc


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Yes there is a reciprocal agreement with Ohio and Kentucky make sure your on the bank and not in a tributary while on the Kentucky side of the river.................Doc



Thanks for the help guys. 


One more question though. If fishing the KY side of the Ohio river, am I still under Ohio regulations? For instance, could I use as many rods as I want? Because apparently you can in KY. http://fw.ky.gov/fishingfaq.asp


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

On the regulations you follow what ever state you are standing in is the regulations you follow so fish many poles


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

fishin'forlife said:


> On the regulations you follow what ever state you are standing in is the regulations you follow so fish many poles


Well I meant fishing the KY side of the Ohio, using my Ohio fishing license. Didn't explain that in my previous post. It seems like I would indeed follow the KY regs, but I can't find info on it yet.


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> Well I meant fishing the KY side of the Ohio, using my Ohio fishing license. Didn't explain that in my previous post. It seems like I would indeed follow the KY regs, but I can't find info on it yet.


Yea thats what i mean if your fishin the KY side (like standing in kentucky) then you follow their regulations its just whatever side your standing on.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

fishin'forlife said:


> Yea thats what i mean if your fishin the KY side (like standing in kentucky) then you follow their regulations its just whatever side your standing on.


Awesome. 

Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------

